# Fiddler Crabs



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

ok guys my LPS started carrying fiddler crabs for like 2 bucks a piece. Can somebody give me some info on these little guys? Tank size food tank setup?*c/p*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Brackish water, needs some type of land mass preferrably made with sand. Will eat other fishies like guppies.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

does it matter what size tank it is?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I wouldn't go any smaller than a 10g. That should allow you enough space to build a proper habitat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

so if i fill it with water like 30% and have a rock wall on one side that comes up out of the water it'll be set up properly?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

As long as you have a "beach" like area in there somehow, it should work fine.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I know this is an old post but I always went 80 land 20 water. I used sand as substrate with a waterfall filter. I used shrimp pellets from my local Jacks here in Ohio


----------

